# HTPC Speakers?



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

I was thinking about buying: Logitech Z-5500

I am going with the "single-box" Home Theater with my HTPC. It will be my Tuner, Stereo, Player, Internet Bridge, music/movie server, and DVR. Other than the dang converter box from Comcast I'm stuck with, that will be all. SOO, I think I'm going to have to use high-end computer surround sound speakers. Not a biggie, but I can't afford a full set of 5.1 Bose for it, either. I'm stuck with 5.1, though my desktop has 7.1 (go figure).

Does anyone have any experience with these speakers? How do you like them?

Also, would an Amp make a difference, and where can I get a computer-usable Amp? How am I going to equalize it? Is it possible to buy a switch with 4 channels so I can "select" between computers as audio output (I may MAKE one, if not)?

Thank you!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

How big is your space? 
How loud do you listen to music?
How critical is your listening?
How tuned is your ear?

I've not heard these in years and even them it was in a big store but if I recall correctly, they're good/very good "computer" speakers. Meaning that even medium grade separate speakers will run circles around them. But, you'll spend more and yes, you'll need a amplifier to power them.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

In an apartment right now, but gonna think about a house again in the spring.

Loud as I can get away with, generally.

Mostly deaf on the high-end, so strong high-end response from speakers is important (so I can hear it).

Going with regular home theater speakers would be challenge with my audio coming from the HTPC, the TV itself only has L/R out (even though it is HDMI...odd).


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Those look very nice. I am a logitech fanboy so I would say yes. 

I can vouch for these
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836121006

That is what I use for my gaming system...pretty amazing

Wish I saw your post last week, logitech had them on their site for $240 for the "dented box". Ill keep looking for you


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Who isn't a Logitech fanboy? They certainly deserve it!

ALMOST bought those speakers, then I found the 505w flavor and decided to hold off.

Bummer bout the cheap price, but that happens. Still giggle a little when I look at my X52 and know I got it for $30 as a re-man from Frys. Still works awesome after 2 years.

And thanks for keepin yer eyes open. I'll check the site when I think about it, as well.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

well I found the Z-5500 on sale again at logitech for $240 use promo code logi_z5500_102210 at checkout
http://www.logitech.com/en-us/promotional-items/devices/7516&ci=0


----------

